# I think that Korean is beautiful



## AG82

Hi!
I am trying to say "I think that korean is beautiful" (the language), my attempt: 저는 한국어이 아름답다고 생각해요

Thank you for your opinion and help!!


----------



## reinaimpact

저는 한국어가 아름답다고 생각해요.

 '이' and '가' are similar but you should choose '가' in this case.


----------



## AG82

reinaimpact said:


> 저는 한국어가 아름답다고 생각해요.
> 
> '이' and '가' are similar but you should choose '가' in this case.



nice!! 감사합니다! ^^


----------



## collie

When the preceding word ends with a consonant, 이 should be used.  그 꽃이 아름답다(The flower is beautiful.) 
When the preceding word ends with a vowel, 가 sounds better.  한국어가 아름답다, 나비가 아름답다 (Butterflies are beautiful.)


----------



## AG82

Thank you @collie


----------

